# My band's playing April 15th in London Ontario! CTO!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, not sure if anyone is from London or around London, but we are playing our first show at Call the Office and it's a pretty big deal to us! We need to get everyone we can out to this show. We are opening for New Zealand's Surf City and it's going to be a blast!

More info here:
The Watershed Year @ Call the Office w/Surf City | Facebook


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Toogy you're in the watershed year?!?!?!

Are you playing the Dude Ranch/did you just play there?


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, we just played there last Saturday, where you there?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No, I had a show downtown (Arkham Dispatch | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos)

But we play there in May, and were supposed to play there a couple weeks ago. The dude ranch guys are friends of mine


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool! Small World!

The Dude Ranch is awesome! We can't wait to play there again soon!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mega Man and the guys throw a good shindig for sure.

Best of luck on the 15th, I may be at a friend's grad that night


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's a video of one of our songs from last night at Call the Office
[youtube]A4fFDlZrcAU[/youtube]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool! I was in the original Office Boys house band for a while back in the '80s and played there many times when it was the York Hotel in the 60's. Good job!


----------

